# Animated Leering Pumpkin Scarecrow type thing WIP Video



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya Peeps!

Here's another motorized prop I'm working on. This scarecrow fella is just about ready for flesh!


----------



## Matt Roberts (Jul 15, 2016)

That's a pretty amazing mechanism for the head and body rotation. Did it take long to figure out the lengths to prevent binding?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, I love the movement and the hands....very sinister looking, even without it's "skin".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's one serious "I'm keeping tabs on everyone" kind of guy :jol:

I love those long-fingered hands, too.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! And yes Matt, that took about 3 days and a lot of changes to get that right! lol I almost gave up on having the head move. I wanted it to move like the Home Depot Pumpkin guy, The head turns just a bit farther than the body, but I think thats not possible with this set up. Over all I'm happy with it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa!! Great movement!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool double leer movement!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a cool movement!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. Great work area you have there too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool!
Nice work


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

knowing how you've finished other props, this will be outstanding. looking forward to seeing it complete


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heres a status update!
I have a wisteria that a couple tines a year turns our backyard into an overgrown jungle. So i saved and used the green vines. Its almost ready for paint.




























The head has been carved, it still needs corpsing.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

DANG! The movement looks amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great way to use natural materials!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

More pictures!

It's head leds, dollar tree ftw!










Corpsed head!










Base paint done!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, and base painted head!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking fabulous!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

All done! 
More pictures and Video in the Showroom Thread!


----------



## fwghost (Sep 30, 2013)

Nicely done, very inspiring!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice!!! Movement always tends to give me trouble, even very basic movement. His is very wonderful. I would love to know how you got the head & body to move simultaneously. Great job!


----------



## FS3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just curious as to the motor speed and Voltage? 
great prop.
Love your stuff


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

FS3 said:


> Just curious as to the motor speed and Voltage?
> great prop.
> Love your stuff


This is the motor I used, 12 volt, 5-6 rpm.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KTZXYS0
Thanks!


----------



## Fletch350z (Jun 24, 2014)

Dude, that's amazing...


----------



## wrennoir (Nov 5, 2015)

Really amazing creepy prop! Can you say what you used to power the 12 v motor you used? Looks all self-contained!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is just simply spectacular! 

What did you corpse it with? The early stages sort of look like paper towels/tissues covered in latex paint? You did such an awesome job on this!


----------

